# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Pacman frog eating question!

## sobo2gego

Hey everyone!

My pacman frog has started eating frozen/thawed pinkies. He started eating them once every 5-7 days, but now hes to the point where hes eating one every 2-3 days.
How many times a week should a pacman frog eat a pinky? When should i move to live little mice?





Side question

If anyone knows any info on feeding amazon milk frogs or any tree frog, please message me!
Pacman frogs and tomato frogs just eat off the ground. But the milk frog wil be my first tree frog so i dont know how you feed them if they are always climbing around.





Thank! Marty`~

----------


## infamouschris7

Pacmans shouldn't eat a pinkie more than twice a month and maybe not even that. One a month is good. Eating one every 2-3 is sure to get your frog impacted

----------


## DVirginiana

That many pinkies can also cause liver failure because of the high fat content.  Try nightcrawlers or crickets as a staple food.  Live and f/t pinkies are really no different as far as being okay to feed, but there's no reason to do that if your frog will take pre-killed.  It just causes a mouse to suffer unnecessarily, and there's no benefit for your frog.  If anything, live prey is harder on the frog.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Your frog will develop serious health issues if you continue to feed it pinkies that often. Once a month is best. Your frog will develop the issues stated above and it will also begin to show signs of cloudy eye caused by too much protein intake. This kind of cloudy eye is irreversible and can cause the frog to go blind.

Use the feeders mentioned above.

----------


## sobo2gego

Im very glad i posted this question, ill stop feeding him so much.
Ill feed him a pinky once a month if thats all it takes. Thanks guys!

----------


## Sherry

He should definitely eat more than once a month, they were just saying not to feed pinkies more than once a month. Nightcrawlers and crickets should be the main food source as stated above.

----------


## lumpbump

> Im very glad i posted this question, ill stop feeding him so much.
> Ill feed him a pinky once a month if thats all it takes. Thanks guys!


I just want to make sure I understand what your saying. Do you mean I will feed him one pink a month and feed him other stuff or I will feed him only one pinky each month?

----------


## Sherry

Adult pacs can be fed 2-3 times a week and young pacs can be fed 5-7 times a week. You can feed a pinky no more than once a month. Crickets and earthworms should be the staple.

----------


## sobo2gego

So pretty much keep doing what im doing and add in a pinky once a month. That will go for his whole life correct?

He eats 3-6 crickets 2-3 times a week, along with the tomato frog.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> So pretty much keep doing what im doing and add in a pinky once a month. That will go for his whole life correct?
> 
> He eats 3-6 crickets 2-3 times a week, along with the tomato frog.


You can offer him more crickets if he will eat them. Night Crawlers are an excellent food for them if you can get him started on them.

----------


## sobo2gego

> You can offer him more crickets if he will eat them. Night Crawlers are an excellent food for them if you can get him started on them.


Ive never tried worms, but if he eats a dead baby mouse, i dont see why he wouldnt eat a live worm.
 What are the specifics on night crawlers? How many, times per week, feeding the worms, ect.



edit// Might be important to let everyone know hes not an adult yet.
Hes about 8 months old.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Ive never tried worms, but if he eats a dead baby mouse, i dont see why he wouldnt eat a live worm.
>  What are the specifics on night crawlers? How many, times per week, feeding the worms, ect.
> 
> 
> 
> edit// Might be important to let everyone know hes not an adult yet.
> Hes about 8 months old.


Feeding goes more by size. How large is the frog SVL(Snout to Vent Length)?

----------


## sobo2gego

> Feeding goes more by size. How large is the frog SVL(Snout to Vent Length)?


I dont know his exact size but hes 2-2.5 inches ( took a tape measure outside of the cage)
I went to petsmart today and got superworms, im pretty sure they're the same thing, they look the same. But needed to me sure.
I tried feeding one to my tomato frog 10 minutes ago and he ate it! So that awesome, hes been growing at the same exact rate as the pacman, so they're about the same size.
If anything, hes a half inch larger. So whatever you prefer to feed my pacman, ill do the same with my tomato. Thats if pacman eats the worms, i wont try until tomorrow due to the pinky situation.

----------


## infamouschris7

Superworms and nightcrawlers are not the same thing. Nightcrawlers are soft and come refrigerated. The superworms can't be digested by pacmans

----------


## sobo2gego

Thanks for clearing that up, I did some research and its superworms/mealworms that are very close. Superworms are larger, and have a higher fat content.
I dont want to disagree but ive heard of plenty of people feeding their pacmans mealworms, and after plenty of reading, mealworms are almost the same thing as superworms, just not as fat. So im sure they can digest them, Its just harder to digest so people recommend nightcrawlers or wax worms like grif did above.

Ill go back to the store today and find some softer worms, I dont want to risk anything.

I was told wax worms, nightcrawlers,

----------


## infamouschris7

I didn't know any better at first. All I fed my pacman was superworms at first and he was impacted for a very long time so I suggest staying away from superworms and mealworms all together. Wax worms are ok just don't feed them so often because they are high in fat. Maybe once a week with the wax worms

----------


## sobo2gego

> I didn't know any better at first. All I fed my pacman was superworms at first and he was impacted for a very long time so I suggest staying away from superworms and mealworms all together. Wax worms are ok just don't feed them so often because they are high in fat. Maybe once a week with the wax worms


How many worms should i feed him per feeding? Hes 2-2.5 inches long, 8 months old.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> How many worms should i feed him per feeding? Hes 2-2.5 inches long, 8 months old.


Cut pieces off the worms starting at the tail. It will the pale spear shaped end. Probably cut pieces off that are about 2" long and offer them to your frog. The rest of the worm will survive and begin to regenerate the tail, but that process takes a long time. Just switch back and forth between worms until they're gone.

A 2" to 2.5" frog should be able to eat 2 to 3 pieces that are 2" in length depending on how thick the worm is. Be sure to dust with a calcium supplement that contains Vitamin D3 every other feeding and dust with a Reptile/Amphibian multivitamin once a week and not at the same time in the same feeding as the calcium.

----------

